# Aquatic Kingdom - Sri Lanka shipment in NOW!!



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Name Common 

POMACANTHUS ANNULARIS BLUERING ANGEL 


ACANTHURUS LINEATUS CLOWN TANG 


HALICHOERES HORTULANUS CHECK BOARD WRASSE 


LABROIDES DIMIDIATUS CLEANER WRASSE 


BALISTOIDES CONSPICILLUM CLOWN TRIGGER 


VALENCIENNEA PUELLARIS DIAMOND GOBY 


POMACANTHUS IMPERATOR EMPEROR ANGEL (S) 


POMACANTHUS IMPERATOR EMPEROR ANGEL (M) 


POMACANTHUS IMPERATOR EMPEROR ANGEL AD 


LISMATA DEBILIUS FIRE SHRIMP XL 


STICHODACTYLA HADDONI GREEN COLOURED ANEMONE 


NASO LITURATUS LIPSTICK TANG (L) 


RADIANTHUS KOSEIRENSIS	LONGTENTECLED ANEMONE 


NASO LITURATUS LIPSTICK TANG (XL)/(XXL) 


NASO LITURATUS LIPSTICK TANG M 


HENIOCHUS MONOCEROS MASKED BANNERFISH 


ACANTHURUS LEUCOSTERNON	POWDER BLUE TANG (L) 


CHAETODON COLLARE PACKISTANI B’FLY M 


LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS PAINTED SHRIMP(S) 


GYROSTOMA QUADICOLOUR PINK BULB ANEMONE 


FROMIA MONOLIS DEEP PINK STAR 


ACANTHURAS LEUCOSTRNON POWDER BLUE TANG M 


CIRRHIABRUS RUBRIVENTRALIS RED WRASSE 


FROMIA MONOLIS RED STAR FISH(BLACK TIP) 


CENTRSTEPHANUS SP. RED SEA URCHIN 


PYGOPLYTIES DIACANTHUS REGAL ANGEL JUV 


GYMNOTHORAX MELANOPILUS TESELATA EEL 


CHAETODON VAGABUNDUS VAGABUND B’FLY 


HALICHOERES CHRYSUS YELLOW WRASSE 


ZANCLUS CORUNATUS IDOL MORISH

ZEBRASOMA XANTHURUM PURPLE TANG

ACANTHURUS SOHAL SOHAL TANG



888 Dundas St E, Mississauga, 
ON L4Y 2B8, Canada
905.281.1118


----------

